# looking for medahl info...



## jaydye0308 (Jun 19, 2006)

gonna be goin to medahl for some cattin here soon, just wonderin what sbeen goin on down there?? let me know thanks!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio River hydro plant approved by FERC


HAMILTON - A license for a $350 million hydroelectric plant on the Ohio River that officials see as key to this city's economic future was approved Wednesday by the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission.

The approval, which the city has been pursuing for more than two years, will allow it and AMP-Ohio, trade group of Ohio municipal-owned electric companies, to move toward construction of the *105-megawatt plant at the Meldahl Dam* near Augusta, Ky.

"Being able to produce clean power cheaply is important at times of unstable electric rates," said Hamilton City Manager Mark Brandenburger. "Meldahl will enable us to work toward stabilizing rates."

Those stable electric rates are expected to be an important attraction for new and expanding businesses in the city. Hamilton has one of largest municipal-owned electric systems in the region and operates two other hydroelectric facilities.

The plant is expected to begin operation in about four years.



http://news.cincinnati.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080626/BIZ01/806260322/1076/NEWS


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Tee said:


> HAMILTON - A license for a $350 million hydroelectric plant on the Ohio River that officials see as key to this city's economic future was approved Wednesday by the Federal Energy Regulatory Commission.
> 
> The approval, which the city has been pursuing for more than two years, will allow it and AMP-Ohio, trade group of Ohio municipal-owned electric companies, to move toward construction of the *105-megawatt plant at the Meldahl Dam* near Augusta, Ky.


Sometimes you just don't appreciate what you have until its gone.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

This is a friend of mine's response when he heard the news:

"What don't I understand about this? Is the Hamilton mentioned the city of Hamilton Ohio, which sits nearly 50 mi. away? How can they build a power plant on a dam that is, for the most part, in Kentucky? Don't they have get approval from Kentucky first? I am all for clean power, but what will this do to the fishery at the dam? And right where a whole bunch of us fish? This could make a whole lot of the Bracken Co. boys unhappy. 

I guess the people in Hamilton, have not seen the movie Deliverance."


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I think that this is the time for the Meldahl fishermen to start making a whole bunch of noise to assure that adequate fishing amenities are built into their $350m plans, and that fences and No Tresspassing signs aren't the alternative.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Sad, Sad, Sad news!

No matter what amenities they provide for fishing (if any), the fishing will never be the same.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe a little hope left that the BEST fishing in the Cincinnati area will remain the same......they will lose money on the deal!

http://www.platts.com/Electric Power/News/6915251.xml?src=Electric Powerrssheadlines1

However, Robinson noted, power sales from the Meldahl plant will not make
up for the cost of running the project under the terms of the FERC license and
the operational constraints required by the US Army Corps of Engineers.

Operating and maintaining the project would cost annually about $3.7
million more than power sales are expected to bring in, resulting in an
average loss of $7.65/MWh, Robinson said. "The applicant, therefore, must
decide whether to accept this license and any financial risk that it entails,"
he said.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

BMustang said:


> ..."What don't I understand about this? Is the Hamilton mentioned the city of Hamilton Ohio, which sits nearly 50 mi. away? How can they build a power plant on a dam that is, for the most part, in Kentucky? Don't they have get approval from Kentucky first? ...


Check out this thread, it eludes to an explanation of why its not the Federal Government at least. It also mentions that Hamilton is responsible for the hydro at Greenup too.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=78616&highlight=hamilton+meldahl

I don't know what it will do to/for the fishing, but Greenup seems to be a good fishery since the hydro was put in (back in the early 80s I think). I could see it taking a bit to recover though....


CW


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

This isn't the first time that a hydro license has been issued. Until they actually start the project, it may be like the last one and sit there until it expires....


----------

